# Big pig



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

Did anyone see the article about the 1/2 ton boar shot in Georgia (I think)? I was wondering if anyone had any links to see it. One of my students (I am a teacher) showed me the picture but now I can't find it. I think that the tusks were 14 inches!? I saw the picture, but now can't find my way back... my buddies don't believe me. Thanks...

hunter


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

There was a special on National Geographic about it this past weekend. It had 18" tusk  They determined it to way only  800lbs  They also said it was only about 8 feet long not twelve feet. Still it was truly a monster and DNA test showed it was a cross between a wild boar and a domestic breed but I cannot remember whet breed it was.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a link to the story as well. What a "PIG" 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/03/0322_050322_hogzilla.html


----------



## shanesvillehunter (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the info- now i can show my buddies the pictures


----------

